# Putting adsr on front panel



## pjbridger (Mar 20, 2010)

hiya

just wondering if someone could tell me how to put the adsr settings on the front panel

i have tried to do it myself a couple of times and things arent adding up :( 

if anyone could help me with a tutorial or written instructions i would massively appreciative


thank you :D ò¦¤


----------



## Thonex (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank Jusitn for your all your contributions to this forum!!
=o =o 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## gmet (Mar 20, 2010)

Andrew,

You may remember that it was me asking all the questions a couple of years back. It is nice to finally give something back!

Regards,

Justin


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 20, 2010)

By the way, in this particular script example, if you want to preserve the values of the ADSR in patch saves and script applications, you not only need a "make_persistent()", but also a "_read_persistent_var()" function in the on_init callback.


----------



## pjbridger (Mar 20, 2010)

thank you very much guys 

you have been really helpfull

the only problem is i now want to move the controls to the centre of the gui i have created 

is there a way to do this?


----------



## pjbridger (Apr 18, 2010)

thank you very much guys

you have been really helpfull

the only problem is i now want to move the controls to the centre of the gui i have created

is there a way to do this?


----------



## Camus (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

i tried that code for my interest becauseI don´t understand anything about scripting. But I thougt this script can be very useful.T

he ADSR shows up in the Script slot. Is that right. 
I would expect it very practical to have the ADSR on the front page of an instrument without opening the editor. Am I´m doing wrong or do you have to change the script for that?

best

Camus


----------



## gmet (Apr 19, 2010)

To make the script show up on the front panel use the following line after on init:

make_perfview

To move the controls add the following lines:

move_control($***,1,2)

*=control name, column, row

Justin


----------



## pjbridger (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you justin that works great :D


----------

